# Intro Pricing Ending Soon: Trailer Xpressions II - The Boom Experience



## Sample logic (Apr 4, 2018)

Introducing our latest product: 
*TRAILER XPRESSIONS II - THE BOOM EXPERIENCE*

Sample Logic is proud to present the follow up to their wildly successful TRAILER XPRESSIONS library with this collection that takes things in a whole new direction. 

Sample Logic has teamed up with the world leading SFX designer BOOM Library to fuel TXII. This award-winning sound design development team has created samples for thousands of hard-hitting trailers, bone-crunching blockbusters and scintillating scores over many years and now they are lending their talents and remarkable collection of sounds to the Sample Logic team for an exclusive collaboration

*Now available from $149.99 intro price for a limited time only.*

More details here: https://www.samplelogic.com/products/trailer-expressions-2-the-boom-experience/
​

 


*AT A GLANCE*

Contains 47 Kontakt cinematic construction kit Instruments
1,775 audio files in .wav format at 96kHz/24 bit
9GB sample library
MIDI controllable user interface to morph, tweak, creat your favorite sounds
Lifetime user license to use the sounds on any production
Global and Independent Modes for user interface parameters
*SoundCloud playlist *


*Youtube playlist*
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94IWIwRZTdiiClquqlWoPwaytE1ncZaJ


----------



## mac (Apr 4, 2018)

Good to hear the per sample edit changes. Will trailer expressions 1 be getting that update?


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Apr 4, 2018)

Sounds great!

However, as a owner of 3 Boom libraries, i would like more transparancy on what samples are new, and what samples are from existing Boom libraries. I feel no need to buy the same samples again obviously.
Maybe i missed it in my short overview on the website though.. diving in deeper right now.


----------



## reutunes (Apr 4, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> However, as a owner of 3 Boom libraries, i would like more transparancy on what samples are new, and what samples are from existing Boom libraries. I feel no need to buy the same samples again obviously.
> Maybe i missed it in my short overview on the website though.. diving in deeper right now.


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 4, 2018)

O YEAH FORGOT THIS


----------



## mac (Apr 4, 2018)

@Sample logic did you miss my question? Also, the intro price appears to be $199, not $149.


----------



## Joe Maron (Apr 4, 2018)

Intro price is $199, crossgrade from TXI is $149


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 4, 2018)

mac said:


> @Sample logic did you miss my question? Also, the intro price appears to be $199, not $149.


I just received an email from Boom with an extra $50 off, so if you are their customer it's $149.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 4, 2018)

Come to mama !


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Welldone (Apr 8, 2018)

Is the crossgrade for Boom customers limited (to certain libraries)? I‘m interested in several Boom libraries and would also like to pick up Trailer Xpressions 2.


----------



## mac (Apr 8, 2018)

@Sample logic I'm going to assume you missed my question both times, so I'll give it another go: Will trailer xpressions 1 be getting the UI updates too?


----------



## Sosimple88 (Apr 9, 2018)

I bought Trailer Xpressions and I still use it quite regularly. I'm looking forward to this new library.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 9, 2018)

You know you want this one, SS88, she's a beauty. Same approach as its predecessor, but now with all of Boom's sonic mayhem.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 11, 2018)

Isn't this too expensive?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 11, 2018)

Just check normal pricing of those included professional Boom Libraries: https://www.boomlibrary.com/


----------



## axb312 (Apr 11, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Just check normal pricing of those included professional Boom Libraries: https://www.boomlibrary.com/



Had checked those out earlier. Way too expensive. This may be more for the pros and less for the hobbyists maybe?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 11, 2018)

I thought so too before. 
But now they’re included in TEII way cheaper and easier to handle within the SampleLogic environment. This is how even hobbyists are able to use professional stuff. These sounds are indeed quite wonderful and inspiring. Check them out at the Boom site, you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 11, 2018)

While I appreciate that these are high quality well recorded samples, I will still politely disagree that the pricing is right. 

After all,what you are getting is a collection of FX. BOOM is a trusted sampler used by a lot of audio professionals. This does not mean that other samplers (which in this case means those who record samples) are incapable of achieving the same results. Particularly since FX is all we're talking about. 

I dislike that in this case the high cost of the samples being used is being passed on to the customer. Otherwise, this seems to be a fine product.


----------



## Markastellor (Apr 11, 2018)

Just bought this. Trailer Xpressions I was good. This, at least on first examination, is better. So far I haven't found any sounds that are not extremely well done and useful. The collection is larger than the first one also. I have a lot of collections like this and I can say at the current price it is an extremely good value. Won't have time to play with it in depth until after I finish my taxes. But initial impression is very good.


----------



## Sosimple88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Markastellor said:


> Just bought this. Trailer Xpressions I was good. This, at least on first examination, is better. So far I haven't found any sounds that are not extremely well done and useful. The collection is larger than the first one also. I have a lot of collections like this and I can say at the current price it is an extremely good value. Won't have time to play with it in depth until after I finish my taxes. But initial impression is very good.


I decided to get it too, and I have to say that your comment is spot on. There's a lot of great usable sounds in many categories. I also really like the Polisher and the Energiser effects that usually gives cutting edge results to the samples.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm trying to buy this but when I apply my BOOM coupon it says it does not exist.

I tried to report this via the https://www.samplelogic.com/contact-us/ (Contact page), but the SUBMIT button doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 16, 2018)

Virtuoso said:


> I'm trying to buy this but when I apply my BOOM coupon it says it does not exist.
> 
> I tried to report this via the https://www.samplelogic.com/contact-us/ (Contact page), but the SUBMIT button doesn't seem to be working.


Hi there, has this now been resolved for you?


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 16, 2018)

Just for your records: the crossgrade system does not work in my case. (I am an owner of Trailer Xpressions I).

Please let me tell you what I did step by step:

- I opened the product site ( I was logged in into my account)
- I scrolled down to "crossgrade" (lefthand you can see "intro price ending soon...")
- I clicked on "Crossgrade 149,99"
- the website shows an new pop-up picture telling me:
*Are you a BOOM/Sonuscore customer? Already own the original Trailer Xpressions? You can crossgrade to get a $50 discount and bring the price down to just $149.99 by pressing the 'GET DISCOUNT' button below and entering your coupon Code in the coupon section. *

- Ok, I click "get discount" and the price is showing 199,99 in the cart
- I go to my cart and update my cart - no discount although I am a "Trailer Expressions I" -owner
- but I am a "sonuscore" and a "Boom-libray"-owner , too. So I thought "how about using their codes..."
- SUCCESS: when I apply my coupon from "Sonuscore" I get the promised 50$ discount


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 16, 2018)

Sample logic said:


> Hi there, has this now been resolved for you?


Yes - I emailed Boom instead and they sent me a new coupon which worked fine.


----------



## GORILLA (Apr 16, 2018)

i try to buy but price says 199 not 149


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 17, 2018)

If you own TX1, you should have received the code in an email from us. Please contact us at [email protected] and we can issue a new code once you verify your TX1 purchase

Final hours of Intro pricing...


----------



## GORILLA (Apr 18, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Trying to purchase before intro ends, but checkout page does not exist, the site says. I'm on safari.


yeah Ive tried on safari chrome and firefox ....does not work!


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 18, 2018)

GORILLA said:


> yeah Ive tried on safari chrome and firefox ....does not work!


All should be good with checkout, you can retry now!


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 18, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Just for your records: the crossgrade system does not work in my case. (I am an owner of Trailer Xpressions I).
> 
> Please let me tell you what I did step by step:
> 
> ...


You should have received a discount code from us if you already own TX 1. Maybe check your spam folder?


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 18, 2018)

Own TXI and also bought TXII and find it really great. As someone else mentioned, there's lots more in TXII. The Bonus folder just may be some of my favorites. I tend to buy most everything with pop music application in mind and can see myself working some of this in. Not sure about $299.99, but it's definitely worth the crossgrade price of half that IMO.


----------



## Rap-sody (Apr 18, 2018)

One last thing before I decide to press the Buy button. If I got this right, I can apply different effects to each samples inside a same patch, independent of each other?


----------



## Fleer (Apr 18, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> One last thing before I decide to press the Buy button. If I got this right, I can apply different effects to each samples inside a same patch, independent of each other?


Yep


----------



## Rap-sody (Apr 18, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Yep


Thanks, just what I wanted. Bought.


----------



## Sample logic (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks, guys 
FYI we are keeping the deal on fo a few more hours and will change price tomorrow early morning


----------

